# R&LHC wo/ angiography



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Nov 30, 2011)

Dr. did a Right and Left Heart Cath without Angiography and I am not sure what is the correct CPT code to use any help will be appreciated Thanks Nancy


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Nov 30, 2011)

So, it is still the 93460-26 because it is w/or wo/ angiography right?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 30, 2011)

n.anselmo@yahoo.com said:


> So, it is still the 93460-26 because it is w/or wo/ angiography right?



I have 93453 Combined Left and right Heart Cath w/ LV.  No Coronaries.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you, I still do not have a handle on this. If you know of somewhere I can understand a Cath in English please let me know. When Dr. throws a different word at me I get nervous. But Thank you.


----------

